# Two Females 1 Yr Old - Akron-Canton, Ohio



## netherguard (May 11, 2017)

Hello everybody. I have two female rats that I regrettably need to offer for adoption in the Akron-Canton area of Ohio. Due to a sudden financial strain, I am no longer confident I can keep them and meet their needs, much less potential future vet visits, etc.

The rats are sisters, Sixlet and Skittle, and have been together their whole lives. They are a pair of 'rescues' from a bad-reputationed pet store (I know, it's bad, but I was so weak). They turned 1 year old around March 18th this year. Their birth date was estimated to me, so it may not be exact. I have had them for just over a year. They get along well with some minor squabbles over food. They have never fought and are always eager to groom any human they can find.

They were taken to a vet a week after I obtained them. They were both treated for mites and found to have no glaring long-term health problems at the time. Sixlet had a bad respiratory infection that she fought for 2 months, but she beat it and hasn't shown signs of respiratory distress since, besides an occasional sneeze. Skittle has never shown signs of respiratory distress.

Please pm me if you're interested in helping them.


----------

